# i´m desperate....



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

my dog need help urgently. He is full of fleas for 3 months now. I´ve tried Scalibor, Pulvex spot on, Advantix, Biokill, Bolfo, and absolutely nothing works! i take out of him 20 to 30 fleas (big ones) every day! I have cleaned my house and my car with biokill, i have given him anti-parasite baths and he still has fleas, big as hell!!
I can´t stand anymore watching him scratch and hurt his skin....
Please someone help us......


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Rub food grade diatamaceous earth into his coat. Put some into a sock, put on a dust mask and pat it around your house and car. Add 2 tablespoons of raw organic apple cider vinegar to his food or water 5 days a week. Also add about 2 garlic cloves chopped up to his food 5 days a week.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

If you don't treat the house and yard, they will just come back again. I've had good luck, once they are under some control, adding brewer's yeast to the diet. Apparently it makes the dogs taste bad to the fleas - always worked for my dad!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

We tried everything....vinegar....yeast...DME...Frontline...sprayed the house...yard...notta. We finally had to go to the vet....and Comfortis had them knocked out in 24 hours. Our vet said this has been the worst year yet. (FL)
Good Luck


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have used Comfortis the last couple of times my dogs got fleas and it worked great.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm actually amazed at how well Comfortis worked, Though i've read lots of bad things about it, i've also read very good things, I always make sure to give it with a meal and he's never had a problem with it! works fantastically haven't seen a flea in months and he's only had one dose for 2 months now.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help, you guys can´t imagine how i appreciate it. I will try what you all recomended and then i will give my feedback.

Tosa says thanks too!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Tobi said:


> I'm actually amazed at how well Comfortis worked, Though i've read lots of bad things about it, i've also read very good things,


You will hear bad things about everything. I rarely worry about those.



> I always make sure to give it with a meal and he's never had a problem with it! works fantastically haven't seen a flea in months and he's only had one dose for 2 months now.


Last year was the first time I've used it and only had to give one dose. I don't give my dogs any flea stuff until I see fleas. I brush them once a week and run a flea comb through their fur. No fleas - no meds.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

If you live in the US, try FleaBusters. Go to their site, read all about it.

I've used it in Seattle and in Miami. NO FLEAS! Gone, even if I took my dogs out and they were around other dogs that had fleas, my house had NO FLEAS! They guarantee it for a year, in Seattle it lasted over 5 years. In Miami, I moved just after the year was up but it was still working.

I can not possibly recommend anything else above this because I am sold. It's totally natural. I say this all over the forums and I hope one day that someone takes me up on that recommendation, tries it out for themselves because I know they will be sold on it. It's THAT GOOD.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I live in Ga and we use Flea Busters too. We have 3 acres with tons of huge trees so we have a lot of critters living on our property. I didn't realize how many fleas were on opossums, squirrels and such until my Min Pin Bailey caught and killed a few. (She's workin' the prey model raw diet all by herself) You literally couldn't see the opossums skin for the fleas. We had our yard treated, bought Capstar to immediately kill any fleas on the dogs, and then used Advantage. I've used Frontline in the past and for some reason it does nothing for fleas here. I haven't tried Comfortis. I have a friend that used it on the same day he gave heartgard and both of his Doxies went into seizures and nearly died. I've never heard of anyone else having a problem with Comfortis but he said the vet confirmed it was a reaction between the two. The vet told him he should always give it 2 weeks apart from Heartgard. I also use diatamaceous earth and sprinkle it on my cats and rabbits and in their play yard. It's an ongoing battle here but I think it's largely due to the amount of small wildlife I have. This year has been fine so far though because Flea Busters came out last season. A friend of mine lives a few miles from me in a new neighborhood with virtually no trees and she rarely sees fleas.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> You will hear bad things about everything. I rarely worry about those.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year was the first time I've used it and only had to give one dose. I don't give my dogs any flea stuff until I see fleas. I brush them once a week and run a flea comb through their fur. No fleas - no meds.


I'm going to start doing this Bill, I actually haven't given it for 2 months and i've not seen a flea yet... and it's really not difficult to spot on a dog that has barely any fur along with pink skin!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I've had a couple of bad seasons like the one you're having. Last year was one of those for us as the buggars seemed immune to Frontline. I started with Capstar (oral treatment) that kills fleas instantly for 24 hours. As soon as Tanis and the cats took that, they got baths so that they would be dry at the end of the 24 hour period and got a dose of Advantage. I packed all of them up and took them out for a day and sprayed the heck out of everything with "Knock Out Spray". I moved furniture to get under it, got under couch cushions, everywhere! All bedding and laundry was washed with vinegar. That did the trick, it's been a year and I haven't seen a single flea since.

I don't like to use chemicals on a regular basis but now and then you get a stubborn infestation that just needs it. Now that the fleas are out of the apartment, I don't need to use the chemicals. Tanis and Tiffa get a quick spritz of eucalyptus oil and water before we go out and that keeps bugs from hitching a ride. Since the kitties don't go out and the dogs aren't bringing fleas in, they don't need any treatments.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks again for all the tips. I´m trying to find food grade diatamaceus and comfortis, but i live in the end of the world and i can´t find these products... Today i´m going to the vet to check if they have any...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You will have to get comfortis from a vet. The diatamaceus from a health food store or possibly walmart.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> You will have to get comfortis from a vet. The diatamaceus from a health food store or possibly walmart.


Thanks RFD.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BRT said:


> Thanks again for all the tips. I´m trying to find food grade diatamaceus and comfortis, but i live in the end of the world and i can´t find these products... Today i´m going to the vet to check if they have any...


where do you live?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Do not feed diatomaceous earth from home depot, lowes, walmart.... It's pool grade DE that contains very harmful chemicals if ingested. You can buy food grade DE from feed stores, garden centers and Ebay;0)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i had to battle fleas i bought a 3 gallon sprayer
and chemicals and sprayed the entire house. i also flea dipped the dog and cats.
i also set off bombs throughout the house. the bombs are the size of a can
of soda. i sprayed the deck, porch, landing and walkways. i sprayed the sidewalks
on both sides of my house. i forget the time frame but after the first appication
you have to do it all over because the first application
only kills what's living.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> where do you live?


Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BRT said:


> Lisbon, Portugal.


have you asked others who have dogs what they use, that is successful?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> have you asked others who have dogs what they use, that is successful?


Everyone here is having problems with fleas and ticks. Vets are saying they have never seen such an infestation and that products that had always worked, are not working anymore. No one here that i know has used Diatomaceus nor comfortis, so, i will try it my self.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. not even the commercial products are working....

are you able to get your hands on a spray for yards, that has diazanon in it?

if so, spray your yard with it. wear a mask.....you don't want to breathe this stuff .....i can't figure out why they made it illegal in the US, probably because of the environment, but if the fleas are that bad, this is most likely a benefit....and then use advantix or frontline or comfortis and see if that helps.....

i am so sorry this is happening to you. not much worse than flea infestations....


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> wow. not even the commercial products are working....
> 
> are you able to get your hands on a spray for yards, that has diazanon in it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help magicre. I wil try for now diatomaceus, if i can find it, along with confortis.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I just spoke to my vet about some non-chemical ways to get rid of fleas...and they said, pertplus w/ conditioner. It makes the hair really slippery and they can't hold on. Then use a flea comb. 

It may be a good idea to bath him outside and then maybe send him to a friends/relatives/boarding for a day or two, so you can rid the house of the fleas. It seems you have a never-ending cycle and maybe if your baby is flea free and on vacation for a minute, you can get the house and yard under control with more potent solutions!!! That has to be a terrible headache for both of you!!! Good luck!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

lmgakg said:


> That has to be a terrible headache for both of you!!! Good luck!


It is! Thanks for the help! I´m still seaching for diatomaceus...


----------

